# Reminder: Eurocode GTG / BBQ This Saturday!



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

Just reminding everyone that lives in Los Angeles and the South Bay about our GTG and free BBQ *this Saturday: September 2, 2006*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Please feel free to drop in for free food, drinks, music, and the latest updates from Revo and APR. We will also have our new products out on display. Don't miss out on the fun!
We will also be holding a free raffle, with great donated prizes. 
Thanks, and enjoy your Labor Day Weekend!
Jeremy


----------

